# First Blog Article



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I know a lot of you guys are not sure how a blog works or what the point of it is but if a blog is done on your own site it is just another tool for driving traffic and informing your guests to your site about products, application methods, or what ever you feel like sharing. 

I plan on getting a site up this year and this was my first article on Ricks Cyclone mixer. I put the article on www.bloggingpainters which is a site developed by other people I communicate with. 

Read it and tell me what you think, it is a little rough around the edges as it is my first one but I will be doing more. 

http://bloggingpainters.com/cyclone-mixing-paddles/


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am a little confused Worky. I see that as a review (and a very good one at that). So I am still confused about this "blog" thing.

Top review though.:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

gazman said:


> I am a little confused Worky. I see that as a review (and a very good one at that). So I am still confused about this "blog" thing.
> 
> Top review though.:thumbup:


Thanks. 

That was essentially a review of a product I use. I chose the Cyclone as that is something I had meant to review. A blog can cover tool reviews or application methods, do's and don't's, pretty much what ever you feel like talking about. With work related blogs it will normally follow around work related matters such as proper prep or technique. Tool reviews are where I am starting as it seems easier for me to talk about but a blog can be whatever you want it to be but what it really is is just another tool to use for your site by adding content. I am new to it so these are my own interpretations of how a blog is useful.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Think of it this way, a you tube video is a way to share while either linking to your site or promoting yourself and the subject on you tube. It is informative in the fact you visually see the topic. A blog is the written story of the same thing usually with pictures or video to help tell the story you are sharing. It is not limited to tool reviews it can be anything you want to share. 

I know you could say that this site does the same task but a blog on or linked to your site is content that you are building which will eventually rank your site higher with google as google seems to favor blogs for ranking related web pages. If you enjoy talking about stuff then rather give all the ranking to an outside source you may as well reap the benefits. If it is not something you enjoy doing then I would not do it. Just another tool to use if you want to.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Thanks.
> 
> That was essentially a review of a product I use. I chose the Cyclone as that is something I had meant to review. A blog can cover tool reviews or application methods, do's and don't's, pretty much what ever you feel like talking about. With work related blogs it will normally follow around work related matters such as proper prep or technique. Tool reviews are where I am starting as it seems easier for me to talk about but a blog can be whatever you want it to be but what it really is is just another tool to use for your site by adding content. I am new to it so these are my own interpretations of how a blog is useful.


But we can't do one on DWT worky









Kiwiman and I want to do one on sheep:yes:. he's going to do all the writing, and I'm going to supply all the pictures:whistling2:

But it says you need over 20 post to write one, and ironically, it says I the post whore, do not have enough post.

But Ill check out your blog after the hockey game :thumbup: or maybe now, other team just scored


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

.....


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

you covered the info on this product really well,thanks for insight into blogging.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks b,mitch. Not a guru or anything it is just something I just started doing. 

I actually started thinking that this link would of been better in the tool testing thread but did not want to seem like I was just promoting the article in multiple threads. 

Thanks for reading it. :thumbup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice job Sean. :thumbsup:
I also really like how you incorporated the photos into your blog as well. :rockon:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Nice job Sean. :thumbsup:
> I also really like how you incorporated the photos into your blog as well. :rockon:


Thanks Paul, RCP did that part, I sent her the pics and she layed them out.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I can't see nothing, the blog page thinks I'm logged out when I'm not


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I can't see nothing, the blog page thinks I'm logged out when I'm not


I did not post it here. I posted it on bloggingpainters the link is in the first post. As far as I know the blog feature is not working properly here.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Dec 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I did not post it here. I posted it on bloggingpainters the link is in the first post. As far as I know the blog feature is not working properly here.


The link works just fine Sean. Good article by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Paul. 

What are you doing evolving here?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I did not post it here. I posted it on bloggingpainters the link is in the first post. As far as I know the blog feature is not working properly here.


You'll have to excuse me... I'm not the sharpest trowel in the bucket :blink:, I didn't read the first posts properly


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Dec 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Thanks Paul.
> 
> What are you doing evolving here?


I need a "break"


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> You'll have to excuse me... I'm not the sharpest trowel in the bucket :blink:, I didn't read the first posts properly


No worries. :thumbup: Nothing a file can't fix. 


Schmidt & Co said:


> I need a "break"


Breaks over Paul. Stop milking the clock.


----------

